# Kawasaki Trimmer



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm a little stumped with this Kawasaki KBL32A Trimmer. It wasnt getting any fuel, so i installed a new filter, then a diaphragm kit, along with cleaning carb. Now it ran last week, tried starting it yesterday, no start.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check for good compression, spark and fuel. May still have a carburetor issue.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I know the compression is good, around 125 psi, spark ok, and the plug is dry. thats what confuses me. I'll have to go over the carb one more time.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you squirt some gas directly into the carb will it start?


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

yep, its starts right up, thats why I'm thinking I screwed something up in the carb when I rebuilt it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since it starts that way it most likely is some type of fueling problem. Could be the carb, fuel lines, filter, loose carb, etc.


----------

